# Ugh, just a whine!!



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm so out of it, I don't even remember when I got my synthroid upped. I know it was over a month ago, because I've refilled it! LOL!! :tongue0013: That's the best I can do right now. I hate that you need to wait so long in between labs because I'm dragging butt right now. I'm also sitting wrapped up in a crocheted quilt because I'm freezing my nether-regions off!  I was upped from 112 mcg to 150 mcg so I really was expecting to feel much better. Maybe it was too much? Does that make sense? My TSH was 14.67. Who knows. Maybe I just need a good night out with the girls!! hugs6 I haven't done that in forever! A good break might just be what I need! LOL!! Oh well, thanks for listening to me ramble and whine! (anyone got any cheese?? LOL!) :anim_03:


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohhh mannnn! Sorry you feel crummy. I thought you were invincible for a while there.

Why wait so long? Go get some labs drawn. If you feel like crap you know something is probably off. Why wait?

If the doc won't draw some labs, pay the $85 and get them done yourself through healthcheckusa.com.

Im meeting with a surgeon tomorrow. You are supposed to be one of my inspirational stories. You can't fall apart on me now!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Ohhh mannnn! Sorry you feel crummy. I thought you were invincible for a while there.
> 
> Why wait so long? Go get some labs drawn. If you feel like crap you know something is probably off. Why wait?
> 
> ...


ROFL Phil! I'm not falling apart! Bionic is my middle name! arty0009: It takes more than this to get me down! LOL!!!

Well, I want to make sure that it's been "long enough" for the synthroid to reach a theraputic level since I changed doses. I think that's 6-8 weeks, and I'm barely there. I know I'm not at 8 weeks because I'm only partially through my second bottle. I "might" be 6 weeks, but I don't really think so.

You keep me updated on what goes on at the surgeon's office!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I'm so out of it, I don't even remember when I got my synthroid upped. I know it was over a month ago, because I've refilled it! LOL!! :tongue0013: That's the best I can do right now. I hate that you need to wait so long in between labs because I'm dragging butt right now. I'm also sitting wrapped up in a crocheted quilt because I'm freezing my nether-regions off!  I was upped from 112 mcg to 150 mcg so I really was expecting to feel much better. Maybe it was too much? Does that make sense? My TSH was 14.67. Who knows. Maybe I just need a good night out with the girls!! hugs6 I haven't done that in forever! A good break might just be what I need! LOL!! Oh well, thanks for listening to me ramble and whine! (anyone got any cheese?? LOL!) :anim_03:


I just now saw this and I did write in the Zumba thread that Green Tea is goitrogenic.

Disregard my PM as now I know how you feel and that is not so good. I hate this for you!

If I could hug you in real time, you would be squished!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Ohhh mannnn! Sorry you feel crummy. I thought you were invincible for a while there.
> 
> Why wait so long? Go get some labs drawn. If you feel like crap you know something is probably off. Why wait?
> 
> ...


 Phil,

I am hurt - I thought I was your inspiration - LOL meowww

Hillary - go get labs - heck, if I was feeling that bad I would go after 5 weeks or so - 6 for sure - do not dose off TSH and focus on where you Free's are.

Sorry you feel so bad.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

nasdaqphil said:


> You are supposed to be one of my inspirational stories


That's why I said "one of my inspirational stories" - you're still an inspiration! Both of you are. 
Hillary's got those tats...I wouldn't mess with her! :anim_63: I think she secretly likes pain. arty0030:

I guess tomorrow I find out what the deal is. Im meeting with an ENT surgeon. We'll see what he thinks about surgery for me. I just hope I don't get myself all worked up again. I hate doctor visits. At my endo 2 weeks ago they tried getting my blood pressure and I was in full blown panic mode, 210 / 120 and 175 beats per minute. The nurse thought I was going to have a stroke right there. I don't even like talking about thyroid any more...it gets me all worked up.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> That's why I said "one of my inspirational stories" - you're still an inspiration! Both of you are.
> Hillary's got those tats...I wouldn't mess with her! :anim_63: I think she secretly likes pain. arty0030:
> 
> I guess tomorrow I find out what the deal is. Im meeting with an ENT surgeon. We'll see what he thinks about surgery for me. I just hope I don't get myself all worked up again. I hate doctor visits. At my endo 2 weeks ago they tried getting my blood pressure and I was in full blown panic mode, 210 / 120 and 175 beats per minute. The nurse thought I was going to have a stroke right there. I don't even like talking about thyroid any more...it gets me all worked up.


Phil,

Just tell him you want the surgery to remove it - you will be better off for it.

Me and Andros will do a road trip to help comfort you during your recovery. Not sure who else we will run by on our way up but we'll being as many as we can from TMB.arty0048:arty0048::

Lovlkn


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, I've got to ask.....

Phil, why the anxiety?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Not quite sure. I'm hoping it's part of my thyroid troubles but if not, then I guess I see a shrink if the anxiety doesn't go away after thyroidectomy. General nervousness is one of my biggest complaints. My ACTH and Cortisol is always high too so the nerves show up in my blood work as well. Could very well end up pituitary related if it turns out it's not my thyroid and not mental.

Every hormone my pituitary excretes is either high or low so somethings going on making me anxious I think.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I went to my surgeon on Tuesday and my TT is scheduled for July 20th. Definitely anxious and nervous, but just want to feel better.

Hillary - I've been following you too since you recently had the TT. I'm so sorry you are not feeling so great. Ugh!

I hate that it takes so dang long for the drugs to work. I feel like everything is just put on hold and life is passing me by. I'm a control freak and I hate being out of control. LOL

Anyway, everyone is telling me that it will be the best thing and I'll eventually feel like my oldself again. I will welcome that day!!!

explode

Patti

Graves and Hashi's Diagnosis March 2010


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Hillary's got those tats...I wouldn't mess with her! :anim_63: I think she secretly likes pain. arty0030:


Ya killin' me Phil! LOL!!

I'll be looking for some kind of update from you today after your appointment! I agree with above, just say you want it out. Period. No sense in going crazy with it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I went to my surgeon on Tuesday and my TT is scheduled for July 20th. Definitely anxious and nervous, but just want to feel better.
> 
> Hillary - I've been following you too since you recently had the TT. I'm so sorry you are not feeling so great. Ugh!
> 
> ...


Patti,

We're ALL control freaks - it's the common thread in thyroid disease I think.

Phil,

No worries - keep us updated - ask for some chill pills - Lorazapam does wonders for nerves while waiting on TT surgery, I highly recommend them.

Lovlkn


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Not quite sure. I'm hoping it's part of my thyroid troubles but if not, then I guess I see a shrink if the anxiety doesn't go away after thyroidectomy. General nervousness is one of my biggest complaints. My ACTH and Cortisol is always high too so the nerves show up in my blood work as well. Could very well end up pituitary related if it turns out it's not my thyroid and not mental.
> 
> Every hormone my pituitary excretes is either high or low so somethings going on making me anxious I think.


Hi Phil!
I wanted to tell you that I experienced quite a bit of anxiety with my thyroid disease. I didn't realize how bad it was until my thyroid was out and i have been feeling much 'calmer', a whole body calm. I think it is a combo of the thyroid and stress. Woooo saaaaaaah....lol!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

ok so here's the deal....just got back from the surgeon. I somehow managed to get myself hooked on Skoal so I have a bad dip habit. The surgeon was very concerned with what the inside of my mouth looked like with some precancerous cells. He said he will not rule out or rule in surgery until I quit the chew. He thinks the chew is masking a lot of my symptoms and creating additional symptoms, ie, the heart palpitations, anxiety, etc. He said that once I quit chew we may come to find that I actually am totally hypo after all the years of antibody attacks.

The amount of nicotine Im "dosing" myself with can explain the sensitivity to Synthroid. Nicotine raises the heart rate, causes heart palps and anxiety and even tremors when withdrawing - all the symptoms of hyperthyroid. He said I was getting all the therapeutic effects of extra thyroid with high nicotine, and none of the biological factors (ie, I am fat and puffy).

He also suspected a potential problem with my pituitary so he, like my endo, want to see a good pit MRI and he also gave me a script for another sono as well as the chill pills to help me quit chew.

That's it in a nutshell. This guy was great. He really listened, read all 60-something pages of my labs and left no options out of the picture. He was, however, insistent on the idea of me quitting chew before he rips out any body parts. After I quit if Im still nervous and shaky then he'll yank the sucker. Sounds reasonable enough. I really need to quit this crap. Im totally addicted with a "dip" in my mouth nearly every waking hour and even if I get up in the middle of the night sometimes. It's crazy.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have been reading put not posting due to my own thyroid issues. But wanted to say I don't know if Skoal is any harder to quit than cigs. I smoked for over thirty years and quit cold turkey after many tries until finally I was successful.

Set your mind to it and you can quit. You will be a stronger person for it and the master of your whole being. Then you can concentrate on getting the rest taken care of. One step at a time, as they say.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> ok so here's the deal....just got back from the surgeon. I somehow managed to get myself hooked on Skoal so I have a bad dip habit. The surgeon was very concerned with what the inside of my mouth looked like with some precancerous cells. He said he will not rule out or rule in surgery until I quit the chew. He thinks the chew is masking a lot of my symptoms and creating additional symptoms, ie, the heart palpitations, anxiety, etc. He said that once I quit chew we may come to find that I actually am totally hypo after all the years of antibody attacks.
> 
> The amount of nicotine Im "dosing" myself with can explain the sensitivity to Synthroid. Nicotine raises the heart rate, causes heart palps and anxiety and even tremors when withdrawing - all the symptoms of hyperthyroid. He said I was getting all the therapeutic effects of extra thyroid with high nicotine, and none of the biological factors (ie, I am fat and puffy).
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

I hope you can quit the Skoal but I doubt that is causing your high TPO and high TSI labs. Now you also have to worry about cancer cells in your mouth which I hope is enough motivation to quit.

Your surgeon is holding your Skoal habit over your head - While quitting will improve your health is is not going to eliminate the antibodies in your system.

Schedule the surgery or find another surgeon who will perform a TT on you.

If I am being too direct I apologize -


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ahhh, Phil!!! :anim_55: LOL Just giving you a hard time!!

I hate to say, I think I'd find another surgeon as well. (want me to come kick some MD butt for you??)


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohhhh mannnnn. You guys are killin me!!!!

I thought this guy was going to be the bomb. He works on famous singers voices and we got along really, really well and I felt I could trust him which for me is very rare.

I want the thyroid out as bad as anyone but he's got a legitimate concern as would any surgeon I would imagine.

I am dipping almost 1.25 - 1.5 cans of Skoal per day which I am told is the equivalent nicotine intake as *4 PACKS* of cigarettes a day. That amount of nicotine could give anyone heart palps and make one shaky. Additionally, this whole mess started exactly around the time I quit smoking and started dipping almost 8 years ago now.

The skoal needs to be done with and due to the nature of my real business, I can't do anything until summer is over (seasonal business) SO....my plan is to somehow quit this crap by August 1 (fingers crossed) and give it a month nicotine free. If I have not gone one direction or another by September, this thing is history. The surgeon was not like "no way dude". He did agree my thyroid is pretty darned messed up and he may very well yank it but he wanted me off the chew first. If nothing else, simply for the procedural and recovery part. He doesn't want that crap in my mouth during the process.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Phil.

Good point -

Lovlkn


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Phil - I quit smoking January 1, 2010 and my "reward" was Graves and Hashi's. I totally understand your pain. I do have to say though, thank God I just woke up on New Year's and said "I quit" because I would probably be dead right now if I was still smoking.

You can quit the Skoal!!! You can do it! If you quit smoking, then you can definitely quit the Skoal. 

Patti


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Phil - I'm here for you. I've been in your shoes and I know what it will be like. You've got my "number" if you need me!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Phil - I quit smoking January 1, 2010 and my "reward" was Graves and Hashi's. I totally understand your pain. I do have to say though, thank God I just woke up on New Year's and said "I quit" because I would probably be dead right now if I was still smoking.
> 
> You can quit the Skoal!!! You can do it! If you quit smoking, then you can definitely quit the Skoal.
> 
> Patti


And this is probably why......

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/94/4/1324

I had the worst Lupus attack when I tried to stop smoking many years ago. This last time around, I did quit (quit is quit) and I approached it differently.

Was a very heavy smoker so hubby and I weaned ourselves very slowly having counted the original amount, working out a "time" schecule by the clock no exception. It too us 3 months and when we each had 4 cigs left, we looked at each other and said how stupid is this and threw them away.

The benefit to doing it this way is we had no withdrawal, we did not need panacea, my antibodies stayed calm and most important of all, I personally did not gain a single pound.

Slow is better than doing nothing is my humble opinion.

Glad you quit. You had it lying dormant the whole time. Could be it turns out a good thing that you found out. I sure hope so.

Hugs,

Bottom line to all who are interested; if you don't want to do it, it ain't gonna' happen no matter what. It has to do with what's between the ears!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Andros:
Wow--that sounds like a really great method for quitting! I have never smoked, but I can only imagine how hard it must be to stop such a powerful habit. I have read that scientists think the "addiction center" is a little spot in the brain a little forward of one of your ears. This was accidentally discovered in a stroke study in which a few dozen people said they woke up from their strokes and had no desire for nicotine. Sure enough, their stroke happened in that exact spot...

So, Phil, if all else fails, have someone slap you upside the head to knock out your cravings! (LOL--JUST kidding. My thoughts and prayers will be with you in the next few weeks. With your researching skills I hope you can find the resources that work for you.)


----------



## CheleRose (Apr 26, 2010)

Phil, I am sooooo glad you are quitting that! Last year I quit my smokes and drinking when I started feeling soooooo bad. Just stopped them both. I had smoked since I was 10 (grew up tough  ). After everything you have told me, this will be a walk in the park for ya, because once you put your strong mind to something, I know you will get it!

No chewing isn't causing the antibodies, however, those large amounts of speedy chemicals can cause a heck of a lot of hyper feelings. Oh I hope this helps for you! Did you set up another appointment with this surgeon to follow up?

Did you try a Xanax??? I am so glad that I did, I can't image going through all this thryroid misery without them now, and I just take a lil dose each day.
Stay Strong twin,
Chele


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Andros:
> Wow--that sounds like a really great method for quitting! I have never smoked, but I can only imagine how hard it must be to stop such a powerful habit. I have read that scientists think the "addiction center" is a little spot in the brain a little forward of one of your ears. This was accidentally discovered in a stroke study in which a few dozen people said they woke up from their strokes and had no desire for nicotine. Sure enough, their stroke happened in that exact spot...
> 
> So, Phil, if all else fails, have someone slap you upside the head to knock out your cravings! (LOL--JUST kidding. My thoughts and prayers will be with you in the next few weeks. With your researching skills I hope you can find the resources that work for you.)


You are the smart one. I don't know what I was thinking when I picked the first cigarette but I do have many regrets. I did get a chest x-ray recently and thank God.................all is clear.

The Quitting Smoking Project was painless. Truly! We did not stress over it and of course, we made up our minds. That was the important part! LOL!!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Chele,

No, no happy pills yet but I did pick up my script for Xanax and Propranolol (beta blocker). Between the two, it should be enough to stop my heart let alone slow it down if needed. I haven't taken any yet but have a pituitary MRI coming up and after they butter my fat ass to shoehorn me into the machine, I'll probably need a few to relax.

I doubt quitting is going to do much for my symptoms but ya never know. It could only improve my health. Tomorrow I start my cutback from 1+ cans of skoal per day to 1/2 a can a day. I hope its not too big of a jump but I don't want this to take forever either. We'll see how it goes.

All I know is I want to drink, smoke and eat bacon. Why do things need to be so complicated?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> All I know is I want to drink, smoke and eat bacon. Why do things need to be so complicated?


ROFLMAO! hahahahaha- so TRUE!

I quit my closet smoking habit December 18th - just finally decided to stop buying them and since 99.9% of my friends do not smoke it was easier than I thought it would be. Summer and parties and drinking more have been tempting.

The bacon - cooked a pound this weekend and the drinking - whew! The Strawberry Margareta's were flowing this 4th of July at my house.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> ROFLMAO! hahahahaha- so TRUE!
> 
> I quit my closet smoking habit December 18th - just finally decided to stop buying them and since 99.9% of my friends do not smoke it was easier than I thought it would be. Summer and parties and drinking more have been tempting.
> 
> The bacon - cooked a pound this weekend and the drinking - whew! The Strawberry Margareta's were flowing this 4th of July at my house.


If you quit smoking, you are a force to be reckoned with. You can do anything you set your mind to. I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of you!

Now about that bacon and margareta's...................................


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> If you quit smoking, you are a force to be reckoned with. You can do anything you set your mind to. I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of you!
> 
> Now about that bacon and margareta's...................................


I thought the headache I had when I woke up on July 4th would be the end of them but some friends came by on the 4th and I found another bag of strawberries in the refrigerator so another pitcher was made.

I'm done for this season for sure -


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I was researching the issue between quitting smoking and thyroid disease and ran across this article from WebMD.

Cigarette Smoking Linked to Overactive Thyroid
Researchers Say Smoking May Be New Risk Factor for Graves' Disease in Women

WebMD Health NewsJuly 26, 2005 -- Women who smoke are twice as likely to develop an overactive thyroid caused by Graves' disease, a study shows.

Researchers say the results suggest that cigarette smoking should be considered a major risk factor for the mysterious disorder.

Graves' disease is a common cause of an overactive thyroid (known as hyperthyroidism), but researchers say little is known about what risk factors are associated with the disease. It affects up to one in 1,000 women.

Smoking Doubles Graves' Disease Risk

Studies in twins suggest that genetics play a major role in Graves' disease risk. But environmental and lifestyle risk factors have also been proposed, including cigarette smoking, stress, and traumatic life events. Some studies have also suggested that alcohol use may have a protective effect.

In this study, published in the current issue of the Archives of Internal Medicine, researchers looked at the effect of lifestyle factors on the risk of Graves' disease in more than 115,000 women.

Researchers analyzed information provided by the participants.

During the follow-up period, 543 of the women developed Graves' disease.

The results showed that women who currently smoked were nearly twice as likely to have Graves' disease compared with nonsmokers.

The more women smoked, the more likely they were to develop Graves' disease. Heavy smokers (more than 25 cigarettes per day) were nearly three times more likely to have the disease.

The risk of Graves' disease declined dramatically 10 to 15 years after quitting smoking. But even past smokers were slightly more likely to develop the condition.

Narrowing the Search for Graves' Disease Risk Factors

None of the other lifestyle factors studied -- physical activity, obesity, or alcohol use -- was associated with an increase in Graves' disease risk among the women.

But the study suggests that obesity may have a slightly protective effect against Graves' disease. Women with a BMI (body mass index) over 30, which is considered obese, were 32% less likely to have the disease two years later.

Researchers say this finding should be interpreted with caution because weight loss is an early symptom of hyperthyroidism caused by Graves' disease. In fact, when researchers looked at BMI four years before diagnosis of Graves' disease, this association was no longer significant.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Andros:
> So, Phil, if all else fails, have someone slap you upside the head to knock out your cravings!


Ooooh!! Me!! Me!! I'll do it! ROFL!!! :evilgrin0036::tongue0013: You know I luv ya Phil!! Gotta bring some humor into it all.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, I may have no testosterone left in my system but I still go 6-feet 345 pounds. I've eaten hamburgers bigger than you. :anim_35:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I was researching the issue between quitting smoking and thyroid disease and ran across this article from WebMD.
> 
> Cigarette Smoking Linked to Overactive Thyroid
> Researchers Say Smoking May Be New Risk Factor for Graves' Disease in Women
> ...


Thank you for posting this; good info. Now all we have to figure out is which came first; the cart or the horse. It is my contention that since we do have nicotine receptors, we who are prone to Graves' are also prone to smoking and that act in and of it's self may lend itself to full-blown manifestation of the disease.

What do you think about that? Just for the sake of conversation, of course! Did you read the link I posted in this thread?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Hey, I may have no testosterone left in my system but I still go 6-feet 345 pounds. I've eaten hamburgers bigger than you. :anim_35:


ROFL!!!! :anim_63: Hey, it sounded good, tho, didn't it??!! :tongue0015: Still, you forget I take Taekwondo!! My kung fu is STRONG!! :tongue0013: Hahahahahahaha!!!

Andros - I swear, sometimes I think the cart and the horse both fell out of the sky together! LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> ROFL!!!! :anim_63: Hey, it sounded good, tho, didn't it??!! :tongue0015: Still, you forget I take Taekwondo!! My kung fu is STRONG!! :tongue0013: Hahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Andros - I swear, sometimes I think the cart and the horse both fell out of the sky together! LOL!


CLS (Chicken Little Syndrome)


----------

